# Conséquence non activation windows



## Spaghetto (15 Décembre 2020)

J'ai un Imac qui fonctionne sur mac os big sur et je veux faire un boot camp pour avoir windows. J'avais lancé l'installation mais j'ai appris qu'il pouvait y avoir peut être des complications si je n'activais pas la licence windows du coup je l'ai arrêté (lol). Je voulais savoir si il y avait des différences entre le windows activé et celui non activé au long terme 

Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui me répondront !


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2020)

Spaghetto a dit:


> Je voulais savoir si il y avait des différences entre le windows activé et celui non activé au long terme


A long terme, les fonctions principales du Panneau de configuration ne seront plus toutes accessibles et rendront la version de Windows imbuvable puisque certaines modifications ne seront plus possibles ! Il en résultera peu de réglages et pas de mises à jour, ce sera une version très bridée, car le n° de licence est vérifier par internet en permanence.


----------

